# Ready to work Kenworth T370



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

So here are the pics after a couple of days in the shop. Lighting is done. Salt deflector underneath truck installed. Reflective marker tape and signage. Hope you all enjoy!! Had the personal vehicle close by so I took shot.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks good Doug. 

You got a pic of how you mounted that under bed deflector? 

Do you cover your frame rails too or is it open to below?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;888421 said:


> Looks good Doug.
> 
> You got a pic of how you mounted that under bed deflector?
> 
> Do you cover your frame rails too or is it open to below?


Sorry no pics. We actually build it ourselves using simple parts like mud flaps and flat bar. The middle of the truck is still open. The delector just keeps the salt away from the frame and brakes and stuff as best we can. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

DellDoug;888423 said:


> We actually build it ourselves using simple parts like mud flaps and flat bar.


We do the same-just thought maybe the pros do things a little different.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;888424 said:


> We do the same-just thought maybe the pros do things a little different.


LOL Pros??? You got a sense of humour!!


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Very nice Setup. I hope it serves you well for years to come.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice setup there Doug. I like the Kenworth trucks they look really good. I love new trucks but hate it when you have to use them as salters, makes the new disappear to soon.
All the best with the setup hope you get a few years out of it.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

DeVries;888443 said:


> Nice setup there Doug. I like the Kenworth trucks they look really good. I love new trucks but hate it when you have to use them as salters, makes the new disappear to soon.
> All the best with the setup hope you get a few years out of it.


 I know what you mean..we are hoping the stainless steel cab construction will pay off over time....


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Lovin the H2 Hummer!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks Great doug!!!

what did you do for lighting? I think I see two amber in the front bumper?


----------



## granitefan713 (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks great! All it needs is a plow...and some snow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks really good. Did you put a pan under the chain? We found that doing that really helped with the life of the truck. The only problem is the box has to be taken off every year to be cleaned properly.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, thats a nice compact lookin truck.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

how much salt can your legally carry?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

creativedesigns;889742 said:


> Lovin the H2 Hummer!


Thanks..its a lot of fun!!


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

02DURAMAX;890701 said:


> Looks Great doug!!!
> 
> what did you do for lighting? I think I see two amber in the front bumper?


We ran all led (except for the backup lights of course) and the ones on the front and the back are flashing amber (legal in Ontario).


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JD Dave;890723 said:


> Looks really good. Did you put a pan under the chain? We found that doing that really helped with the life of the truck. The only problem is the box has to be taken off every year to be cleaned properly.


 We do not use a pan. We have found that it causes us more problems then good by holding salt up inside the frame. We pressure wash the frame after each use and each spring we thoughly clean the frame and paint it with Plastic cote black paint. We have found this has worked well for us and keeps the frame in a like new appearance.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

04superduty;891465 said:


> how much salt can your legally carry?


The salter will hold about 9 metric tonnes but legally we are limited to about 6 metric tonnes for payload due to weight restrictions.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

normally I dont bash on here but seriously that has got to be the biggest waste of a truck I've seen.....why would you not put a hooklift on it? Its not like this was a craigslist find....purchased brand new for the sole use to salt.....doesnt make any sense to me but oh well....


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

EGLC;893292 said:


> normally I dont bash on here but seriously that has got to be the biggest waste of a truck I've seen.....why would you not put a hooklift on it? Its not like this was a craigslist find....purchased brand new for the sole use to salt.....doesnt make any sense to me but oh well....


Well everyone is entitled to their opinion. In our opinion we run new trucks for salting and plowing operations. Our cost of purchase on the Kenworth was only about 3 % more then a comparable GM or Navistar product. So taking into consideration the better cab construction we elected to try a Kenworth for the money. We do not work in the summer so we had no reason to invest in a hook lift.

Our purpose for the truck is to fit into Canadian DOT laws and carry a legal load with a regular liscenced driver. That maximum is 26000lbs total GVW so again a hook lift would only reduce salt payload potiental.

We like new trucks for the reliablity factor. New trucks run great, always start, are appreciated by the employees and are more productive then older trucks. For us the cost is worth it.

Resale is also a consideration...With proper care we hope to one day sell this kenworth for a decent dollar. GM is no longer making medium duty trucks so resale is in the toilet. Navistar is a good unit for resale but for the few dollars more we decided to go with Kenworth..hopefully it will pay off in the future.

So these are our reasons. I am sorry if you are upset by our use of this product. It most certainly was not our intention.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

EGLC;893292 said:


> normally I dont bash on here but seriously that has got to be the biggest waste of a truck I've seen.....why would you not put a hooklift on it? Its not like this was a craigslist find....purchased brand new for the sole use to salt.....doesnt make any sense to me but oh well....


We aren't near the size of operation that Doug has but we bought 2 new trucks for salters and they do nothing else, we also have 5 tractors that do nothing but snow. Are we stupid also? You really need to think before you type.

On edit who made you a member of the official plowsite troll patrol? Only a troll would make a post like that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## roybobcat (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome Truck! Just needs a headboard though. JMO


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EGLC;893292 said:


> normally I dont bash on here but seriously that has got to be the biggest waste of a truck I've seen.....why would you not put a hooklift on it? Its not like this was a craigslist find....purchased brand new for the sole use to salt.....doesnt make any sense to me but oh well....





DellDoug;893316 said:


> Well everyone is entitled to their opinion. In our opinion we run new trucks for salting and plowing operations. Our cost of purchase on the Kenworth was only about 3 % more then a comparable GM or Navistar product. So taking into consideration the better cab construction we elected to try a Kenworth for the money. We do not work in the summer so we had no reason to invest in a hook lift.
> 
> Our purpose for the truck is to fit into Canadian DOT laws and carry a legal load with a regular liscenced driver. That maximum is 26000lbs total GVW so again a hook lift would only reduce salt payload potiental.
> 
> ...


Well??????


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DellDoug;893316 said:


> Well everyone is entitled to their opinion. In our opinion we run new trucks for salting and plowing operations. Our cost of purchase on the Kenworth was only about 3 % more then a comparable GM or Navistar product. So taking into consideration the better cab construction we elected to try a Kenworth for the money. We do not work in the summer so we had no reason to invest in a hook lift.
> 
> Our purpose for the truck is to fit into Canadian DOT laws and carry a legal load with a regular liscenced driver. That maximum is 26000lbs total GVW so again a hook lift would only reduce salt payload potiental.
> 
> ...


Your reasons makes sense to me.

Nice KW.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

DellDoug;893316 said:


> Well everyone is entitled to their opinion. In our opinion we run new trucks for salting and plowing operations. Our cost of purchase on the Kenworth was only about 3 % more then a comparable GM or Navistar product. So taking into consideration the better cab construction we elected to try a Kenworth for the money. We do not work in the summer so we had no reason to invest in a hook lift.
> 
> Our purpose for the truck is to fit into Canadian DOT laws and carry a legal load with a regular liscenced driver. That maximum is 26000lbs total GVW so again a hook lift would only reduce salt payload potiental.
> 
> ...


Nice Kenworth...do you have your own account's or work for a town....any plan's on putting a plow on.... Who cares what someone thinks it's a waste.....it's your truck & you speced it for your application which is smart, so you don't need a CDL license to operate

Tom


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

DellDoug;893316 said:


> I am sorry if you are upset by our use of this product. It most certainly was not our intention.


No need to apologize Doug. His mother probably still wakes him up to go plowing. :laughing:


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Reasons make sense I had nothing against the KW I think its beautiful but I just didn't understand how you could justify the truck for the sole purpose of salting...

didn't mean to jump down your throat like I did haha


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't mean for my post to sound so condeming lol having a rough past week....lotsa $$ owed and no1 is paying. Again sorry man....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

EGLC;893757 said:


> Reasons make sense I had nothing against the KW I think its beautiful but I just didn't understand how you could justify the truck for the sole purpose of salting...
> 
> didn't mean to jump down your throat like I did haha


Sorry also, I was a little grumpy after being up all night then this morning waiting on snow that never came. BTW KW's are nothing special, if it was a Pete I would have cried. Next time get your wallet out Doug and buy a real truck.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

JD Dave;893770 said:


> Next time get your wallet out Doug and buy a real truck.


Thats right a MACK


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Way to stir the pot OOmkes......lol

Doug/jddave, i can only wish to have the success you two have!

very nice truck


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

TommyMac;893519 said:


> Nice Kenworth...do you have your own account's or work for a town....any plan's on putting a plow on.... Who cares what someone thinks it's a waste.....it's your truck & you speced it for your application which is smart, so you don't need a CDL license to operate
> 
> Tom


Yes we have our own accounts. We have never worked for the city but I hear its a good job if you can get it. All of the other salt trucks have blades but this one is just for salting. Maybe in the future it might get one. We do not use brokers so we always keep some extra equipment of our own available for emergencies. The Kenworth is one of those trucks it will be used mainly for overflow salting and backup. For example tonight we have gone salting and it is still sitting in the shop just in case we need it. Break downs unexpected ice storms or short time frame events...that is why we own it.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Sticks;893934 said:


> Way to stir the pot OOmkes......lol
> 
> Doug/jddave, i can only wish to have the success you two have!
> 
> very nice truck


Thanks and I am sure you will grow into a larger company. You seem to have drive and ambition.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Sticks;893934 said:


> Way to stir the pot OOmkes......lol
> 
> Doug/jddave, i can only wish to have the success you two have!
> 
> very nice truck


Thanks we really don't have as big of an operation as you think, we dwarf in size compared to Doug. Maybe in another 20 years we will be a similiar size but I'm not sure if I can handle the stress of being that large. I enjoy seeing people build there business. I think the stress can be managable if you surround yourself with the right people.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;894111 said:


> Thanks we really don't have as big of an operation as you think, we dwarf in size compared to Doug. Maybe in another 20 years we will be a similiar size but I'm not sure if I can handle the stress of being that large. I enjoy seeing people build there business. I think the stress can be managable if you surround yourself with the right people.


Come on grumpy, there is no stress in this business. You live for this.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL and one by one we slllllide from reality


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;894142 said:


> Come on grumpy, there is no stress in this business. You live for this.


I think I need to stop hanging out with you, your wearing off on me.  The plowing is great, it's the waiting around that kills you.tymusic


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Hasn't snowed yet and I'm down 6 lbs. Up 1/2 of last night. Sent 2 salt trucks and everything went well. Sunshine was salting the Court House at 9:40 am. They get a lot of work from their reputation but around here there work is not very good.


----------



## Bill Rowe (Apr 7, 2004)

This is not ment to offend anyone here, but it bugs the s*** out of me that a guy can build up a buisiness to the point that he buys a nice truck and has to defend himself for doing so!
If you read the previous posts you'll see his reasons for buying the truck the way he did, it doesn't need to be gone over & over again. It's not just this thread that I've seen it happen in either!
I'm on this site almost every day, whether I sign in & post something or just lurk around & see whats going on. I've seen &read about so many things & different ideas that people have & things that work for them, I'm sure it's been the same for others, I've used some of what i've seen & asked for help on other things & got help or ideas for things to try.
This site should be for showing off your equipment whether its 1 truck or 30. Asking questions or offering advice to someone, or just showing of some of the work & sites you do. beating up someone or bashing them does no good to anyone.
I'm sure this will offend some people & thats not what it was ment to do, so I am sorry if I offended anyone but come on people!

BILL


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Bill Rowe;894212 said:


> This is not ment to offend anyone here, but it bugs the s*** out of me that a guy can build up a buisiness to the point that he buys a nice truck and has to defend himself for doing so!
> If you read the previous posts you'll see his reasons for buying the truck the way he did, it doesn't need to be gone over & over again. It's not just this thread that I've seen it happen in either!
> I'm on this site almost every day, whether I sign in & post something or just lurk around & see whats going on. I've seen &read about so many things & different ideas that people have & things that work for them, I'm sure it's been the same for others, I've used some of what i've seen & asked for help on other things & got help or ideas for things to try.
> This site should be for showing off your equipment whether its 1 truck or 30. Asking questions or offering advice to someone, or just showing of some of the work & sites you do. beating up someone or bashing them does no good to anyone.
> ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bill Rowe;894212 said:


> This is not ment to offend anyone here, but it bugs the s*** out of me that a guy can build up a buisiness to the point that he buys a nice truck and has to defend himself for doing so!
> If you read the previous posts you'll see his reasons for buying the truck the way he did, it doesn't need to be gone over & over again. It's not just this thread that I've seen it happen in either!
> I'm on this site almost every day, whether I sign in & post something or just lurk around & see whats going on. I've seen &read about so many things & different ideas that people have & things that work for them, I'm sure it's been the same for others, I've used some of what i've seen & asked for help on other things & got help or ideas for things to try.
> This site should be for showing off your equipment whether its 1 truck or 30. Asking questions or offering advice to someone, or just showing of some of the work & sites you do. beating up someone or bashing them does no good to anyone.
> ...


I'm offended that you're offended by someone else's offfensive post. 

Good post.


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks great Doug. I am sure your customers are gonna love seeing that new kenworth on their property !
Happy Salting !!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

First off, beautiful truck Doug. It's seems I may need to move to tymusic if I want to ever be able to afford new equipment, especially if its intended as a back-up. Here, we'd run the crap out of the new truck trying to make money with it every chance we had just to try to help keep the evil thoughts of depreciation at bay in our minds. Your equipment & operation shows you know WTF your doing Doug. :salute:

I find it kind of ironic that anyone could call that KW a "waste" the way it's set-up when it's sitting next to a Hummer, which probably costs close to half (new) the truck that can actually make money. That doesn't mean I wouldn't have a Hummer if I had the cash, I'll just be happy if I get one for Christmas!


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

EGLC;893759 said:


> I didn't mean for my post to sound so condeming lol having a rough past week....lotsa $$ owed and no1 is paying. Again sorry man....


Hey, we all understand those feelings. Thanks for the apology and I hope your receivables start coming in soon.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JD Dave;893362 said:


> We aren't near the size of operation that Doug has but we bought 2 new trucks for salters and they do nothing else, we also have 5 tractors that do nothing but snow. Are we stupid also? You really need to think before you type.
> 
> On edit who made you a member of the official plowsite troll patrol? Only a troll would make a post like that.


Well maybe not quite as big but you and your father have been in business a long time and run a nice operation. You have nice equipment and keep your customers happy. That is what this snow game is all about.Your family has allot to be proud of.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;893624 said:


> No need to apologize Doug. His mother probably still wakes him up to go plowing. :laughing:


LOL!! I don't always understand people...but thank fully that isn't my job to understand.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

cet;894142 said:


> Come on grumpy, there is no stress in this business. You live for this.


This business is tough. You are always at the mercy of mother nature and her schedule. Customer expectation and nature do not always come together. To be in the snow business for any length of time takes some guts!! Not for the weak hearted IMHO!!


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Bill Rowe;894212 said:


> This is not ment to offend anyone here, but it bugs the s*** out of me that a guy can build up a buisiness to the point that he buys a nice truck and has to defend himself for doing so!
> If you read the previous posts you'll see his reasons for buying the truck the way he did, it doesn't need to be gone over & over again. It's not just this thread that I've seen it happen in either!
> I'm on this site almost every day, whether I sign in & post something or just lurk around & see whats going on. I've seen &read about so many things & different ideas that people have & things that work for them, I'm sure it's been the same for others, I've used some of what i've seen & asked for help on other things & got help or ideas for things to try.
> This site should be for showing off your equipment whether its 1 truck or 30. Asking questions or offering advice to someone, or just showing of some of the work & sites you do. beating up someone or bashing them does no good to anyone.
> ...


Well said Bill, But in my opinion anytime you get a group of people together the lines of reality and common sense become blurry. Words become misinterpreted and mistakes happen. That is why I try and be very clear on my posts and take everyones comments constructively. As a member of the board we all have to stay positive and try and always put our best foot forward. Sometimes it isn't easy...but if we do not and do not give people an opportunity to questions things (even negatively) then we lose the dynamics of what makes a discussion board great. I might be wrong but that is how I see things. JMHO


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DellDoug;894940 said:


> Well maybe not quite as big but you and your father have been in business a long time and run a nice operation. You have nice equipment and keep your customers happy. That is what this snow game is all about.Your family has allot to be proud of.


Thanks Doug, my father was a very good mentor and still is. Even at 67 my dad is the first one there and one of the last one's to leave. My mom and dad's life revolve around helping me, not sure what I would do without them. My dad really needs a hobby besides working.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

JD Dave;894984 said:


> Thanks Doug, my father was a very good mentor and still is. Even at 67 my dad is the first one there and one of the last one's to leave. My mom and dad's life revolve around helping me, not sure what I would do without them. My dad really needs a hobby besides working.


How about farming as a hobby? :laughing:

Just wanted to voice that reading how professionally you handled that situation Doug was very impressive. I also liked seeing JD Dave push his way in and support his peer. Proud to be Canadian. tymusic

If I hadn't of seen Doug's pictures and was drunk I too would maybe think buying a KW would be a bad idea as a salt truck. However, I would need to be drunk. Because no person is going to go out and randomly buy a KW as a salt truck to go salt a driveway here and there. If that was the case, KW would not let them. So it is pretty obvious Doug is doing something right (the endless line of Case loaders was a pretty good clue) so I think it is safe to assume he knows what he is doing.

Once again, Congrats Doug on the beaut of a new truck! :salute:


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

JD Dave;893770 said:


> Sorry also, I was a little grumpy after being up all night then this morning waiting on snow that never came. BTW KW's are nothing special, if it was a Pete I would have cried. Next time get your wallet out Doug and buy a real truck.


Just thought I would let you know Dave that there is a lad on here from Ottawa who does own a Peterbilt as a salt truck! His name on here is Scotty 2 I believe.

Now, he also owns maybe about 20 other Petes so it sort of makes sense....

I'm sure someone is going to disagree but it must make sense if he keeps on doin' what he's doin' and that keeps him keepin' on!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;894111 said:


> Maybe in another 20 years we will be a similiar size but I'm not sure if I can handle the stress of being that large. I enjoy seeing people build there business. I think the stress can be managable if you surround yourself with the right people.


I wouldn't worry Dave, Your hair's already grey!


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

That is one nice truck Doug. I myself love being able to buy a truck brand new and being able to spec it out exactly the way it makes sense for your business and ultimately your operators who have to live in it. I just bought a new 2009 Int 4300 with almost the exact same specs as your Kenworth. When we made the decision to buy it was between the Kenworth T370 or the Intl 4300. They will turn tighter than my pickup and I could spend all day in one. We were lucky to be able to register ours for 33,000 lbs since all of my operators have their AZ license. If I was in your shoes I would have done exactly the same as you did. If my 4300 breaks down I know where to go for a backup. 

By the way. How are the sectional pushers working?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys....Arctic sectional report in the commercial snow section...check it out!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

DellDoug;894945 said:


> This business is tough. You are always at the mercy of mother nature and her schedule. Customer expectation and nature do not always come together. To be in the snow business for any length of time takes some guts!! Not for the weak hearted IMHO!!


I can relate to that Doug. This is year 22 for me. I am the one complaining to Dave how the stress gets me every year and I need to quit. LOL

If you care about your work and are always trying to please in extreme conditions then this job can take a toll on your life.

Having reliable equipment can ease a lot of that stress.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Doug the truck looks amazing.... Hopefully I can become as successful in this business as you have. We just dropped the lawn care side of the business and are focusing 100% on snow. Any tips that you would be willing to share would be great but if there are none that's understandable as well. Do you have a web site? Would love to see some pics of your equipment all together!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck! Good luck with it!


----------

